# Google- ARIAD restructures Merck partnership. SenoRx acquired by CR Bard. After the ... - BioMedReports (subscription)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*ARIAD restructures Merck partnership. SenoRx acquired by CR Bard. After the ...**BioMedReports (subscription)*LX1031 is the first TPH inhibitor to be evaluated in human clinical trials for the treatment of *IBS*. Results from the randomized, placebo-controlled study *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

